# If there are aliens...



## DingosHalberd (Oct 28, 2011)

...that look like humanoid felines or canines out there, and they make first contact, how long do you think til they run after discovering the fandom?


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 28, 2011)

Is this a avatar reference?


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd give it about five minutes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2011)

Man, we could have had a nice discussion about first contact with aliens, what we would do, what is right, what is wrong, all that kind of stuff, but instead we get this.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Man, we could have had a nice discussion about first contact with aliens, what we would do, what is right, what is wrong, all that kind of stuff, but instead we get this.


   Oh you should already know how people would react to aliens.  "OH MY LAWD THEY'S COMMIN' TO KILL US ALL!" followed by the obligatory breakdown of society. I refer of course to the stable period that follows when society rebuilds.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 28, 2011)

The more important question: Do they have some reptilian friends, and would they be up for some xenophilic sexings?



Gibby said:


> Man, we could have had a nice discussion about first contact with aliens, what we would do, what is right, what is wrong, all that kind of stuff, but instead we get this.


 
EMBRACE THE DEN
GIVE IN TO FURFAGGOTRY


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 28, 2011)

Ugh.
2 days, and when they do, what?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2011)

DingosHalberd said:


> Oh you should already know how people would react to aliens.  "OH MY LAWD THEY'S COMMIN' TO KILL US ALL!" followed by the obligatory breakdown of society. I refer of course to the stable period that follows when society rebuilds.



Should =/= would.

The question isn't what WOULD we do, the question is what SHOULD we do? If a little green man came down from mars and landed in your garden, and you couldn't be sure if you should be scared or not (much like this alien) what would be the right thing to do? How would you approach the guy and his mates?


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2011)

If there are aliens, I am having sex with them.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

I doubt foreigners look like anything but Human.

Are you racist op?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 28, 2011)

First Contact between furries and aliens:

Aliens: We come in peace.
Furries: Don't worry, we come in loud noisy furpiles.
Aliens: ... *leaves*


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 28, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> First Contact between furries and aliens:
> 
> Aliens: We come in peace.
> Furries: We come in plush toys.
> Aliens: ... *leaves*



FTFY


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 28, 2011)

I doubt they would. Too busy talking with world leaders to worry about some basement dwellers.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Implying we won't kill them and sell their bodies to science before they can even set foot on our turf.


----------



## Vega (Oct 29, 2011)

Their version of the fandom(hunam fandom) would come looking for the furries.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 29, 2011)

If Aliens were intelligent enough to find out how to TRAVEL here, they would be intelligent enough not to bother with our planet anyway. :/ Self-correcting problem that they needn't spend time on.

That, and I would hug the first one to land on Earth... they would leave.


----------



## Vega (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd also tell them to take me with them.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2011)

Vega said:


> Their version of the fandom(hunam fandom) would come looking for the furries.



"I am admiral ZEX. Please do not be frightened. Unlike the rest of my species, I... enjoy humans."


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Should =/= would.
> 
> The question isn't what WOULD we do, the question is what SHOULD we do? If a little green man came down from mars and landed in your garden, and you couldn't be sure if you should be scared or not (much like this alien) *what would be the right thing to do? How would you approach the guy and his mates?*



Hard to say whether I'd invite them in for coffee/tea, or grab the shotgun... depends on how polite they act.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Hard to say whether I'd invite them in for coffee/tea, or grab the shotgun... depends on how polite they act.



And whether or not those drinks would be lethal poisons for them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 29, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> And whether or not those drinks would be lethal poisons for them.



True... but if they can live in our atmosphere and gravity conditions, it's possible they may be like us in other ways.  After all, other planets would be made of the same basic elements as ours, and I imagine the same chemicals would form naturally, and so too any alien biologies, so it stands to reason there's a good chance their biochemistries are similiar, the biggest consideration being whether their bio-molecular structures are left-handed or right-handed:  http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_7_172/ai_n19492825/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't you think it would take very long, if ever, for them to find out about one little subculture?

But yeah, if they saw this, say goodbye to Earth.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Don't you think it would take very long, if ever, for them to find out about one little subculture?
> 
> But yeah, if they saw this, say goodbye to Earth.



If they did find out, wouldn't it seem like a form of worship to them?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> If they did find out, wouldn't it seem like a form of worship to them?



You don't worship someone through cheesy scifi and pornography.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Oct 29, 2011)

Furries will be like groupies and the aliens will show up here when they want to get laid and then continue on their tour of the galaxy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Am I the only one here that would actually like to fuck a xenomorph rather than an anthro?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2011)

To be honest, I'm more worried about something like the Liir finding out what we do with dolphins.


----------



## BRN (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Am I the only one here that would actually like to fuck a xenomorph rather than an anthro?



Nope, you're not.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Am I the only one here that would actually like to fuck a xenomorph rather than an anthro?


You crazy mo'fugger
I'd rather neither


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Am I the only one here that would actually like to fuck a xenomorph rather than an anthro?



*as well as 

Sure. A tad spiky though.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Am I the only one here that would actually like to fuck a xenomorph rather than an anthro?



...I just....What?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Am I the only one here that would actually like to fuck a xenomorph rather than an anthro?


 


SIX said:


> Nope, you're not.



This subforum sucks.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This subforum sucks.



Welcome to the Den :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 29, 2011)

Xenomorphs are full of second mouth rape :/


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't wish to bang either. But xenomorphs are gross and ugly, not to mention hazardous to your health. Some people are masoquists, I see.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Can somebody explain to me how this topic changed from aliens being scared of furries to banging humanoids?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Xenomorphs are full of second mouth rape :/



If it wasn't for the sharp teeth they could give crazy blowjobs.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Can somebody explain to me how this topic changed from aliens being scared of furries to banging humanoids?


Sollux made a question out of the blue and the rest is history.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If it wasn't for the sharp teeth they could give crazy blowjobs.



sounds like sergals :n


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> sounds like sergals :n



The shape probably makes it pretty awkward even without the teeth. The long tongues are undoubtedly pretty useful though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The shape probably makes it pretty awkward even without the teeth. The long tongues are undoubtedly pretty useful though.



obby



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> But xenomorphs are gross and ugly



HAHAHA, casual.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Sollux made a question out of the blue and the rest is history.



*SOLLUX: DESTROYER OF TOPICS*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

Hold up.

How does one even have sex with a Xenomorph? The "queen" reproduces asexually and the offspring don't even have sex organs, and they have no method of reproduction, nor do they have any method of excretion (if you're into that sort of thing) aside from puking all over the walls. Oral sex and anything involving pretty much any part of that thing's body will just get you killed so that's also a no-no. Of course, that's if we're talking canon and not what gets made by the dodgy part of the AVP fandom that fucks up the original design of the Alien and all its biology riffraff, thus not making it the Xenomorph we all know and love.

Sex with a Sergal makes more sense.

Why am I even talking about this, this is not what I do


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How does one even have sex with a Xenomorph?



I can provide links if you like.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The shape probably makes it pretty awkward even without the teeth. The long tongues are undoubtedly pretty useful though.



Best part is, we don't have front teeth.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I can provide links if you like.



Read, you. >:[ The only feasible way of doing it is by leg-humping, getting very risky handjobs, or using something that technically is not the Xenomorph we know.

And christ, now I know why I used to stay away from the den. Instead of talking about making first contact with an alien race, we talk about how we can have sex with them instead.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Best part is, we don't have front teeth.


o bby 


Gibby said:


> Read, you. >:[ The only feasible way of doing it is by leg-humping, getting very risky handjobs, or using something that technically is not the Xenomorph we know.



Alien Resurrection. How do you think the queen got pregnant? 

(Yes it's a fucking awful film but ignore that thx)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Hold up.
> 
> How does one even have sex with a Xenomorph? The "queen" reproduces asexually and the offspring don't even have sex organs, and they have no method of reproduction, nor do they have any method of excretion (if you're into that sort of thing) aside from puking all over the walls. Oral sex and anything involving pretty much any part of that thing's body will just get you killed so that's also a no-no. Of course, that's if we're talking canon and not what gets made by the dodgy part of the AVP fandom that fucks up the original design of the Alien and all its biology riffraff, thus not making it the Xenomorph we all know and love.
> 
> ...



Carve a hole where it's pussy should be and go ape shit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Alien Resurrection. How do you think the queen got pregnant?
> 
> (Yes it's a fucking awful film but ignore that thx)



It was part of Ripley's DNA fused with it during the resurrection making that one queen part-human, thus able to reproduce. There wasn't even anything else to fertilise it, aside from the usual asexual reproduction combined with giving birth to live young.



Sollux said:


> Carve a hole where it's pussy should be and go ape shit.



Acid for blood. :B


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Acid for blood. :B



Oh, right. :I

Alright... I'm fine with cat people, I guess. Mutilating and raping them is more painful for them than it is for me.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It was part of Ripley's DNA fused with it during the resurrection making that one queen part-human, thus able to reproduce. There wasn't even anything else to fertilise it



You mean aside from the 2 dudes in her lair? :3c

One of them totally boned her.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 29, 2011)

Sollux said:


> HAHAHA, casual.



Would you please perhaps maybe if by chance you want give me an explanation on what those words mean in that combination?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You mean aside from the 2 dudes in her lair? :3c
> 
> One of them totally boned her.



which movie i have got to see this now
/total fag/


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Would you please perhaps maybe if by chance you want give me an explanation on what those words mean in that combination?



Nothing sincere. Don't worry.


----------



## Ley (Oct 29, 2011)

this is so off the wall silly that I actually thought about it and giggled. x3


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> this is so off the wall silly that I actually thought about it and giggled. x3



Why is there a massive space at the bottom of your sig? It's xboxhueg D:



dinosaurdammit said:


> which movie i have got to see this now
> /total fag/


 
Alien Resurrection. It's shit.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

You people are fucking gross.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Alien Resurrection. It's shit.



Alien and the sequel Aliens fucking rocked though. Alien 3, maybe not as good but better than Resurrection at any rate.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Alien and the sequel Aliens fucking rocked though. Alien 3, maybe not as good but better than Resurrection at any rate.



Oh definitely. Not the super extended bullshit version of Alien 3 though. That was stupid.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Oh definitely. Not the super extended bullshit version of Alien 3 though. That was stupid.



I guess. The super-extended version of Aliens was great IMO, but then again, I love extended bullshit. I never saw the Alien or Alien 3 one, though, so I can't comment. 3:

But we all know that Aliens vs Predator was the worst of the franchise thing (unless we're talking about the old videogame). Predator 3 (or was it just called Predators?) wasn't too brilliant either.


----------



## BRN (Oct 29, 2011)

I watched them all the wrong way round. Got Resurrection first and the rest came backwards. Then I bought them all, and watched them all the right way. Then I did that again, and again.

Gibby I substitute your reality with my own. I'm sure I saw one member of this thread post a reference from Paheal already.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I guess. The super-extended version of Aliens was great IMO, but then again, I love extended bullshit. I never saw the Alien or Alien 3 one, though, so I can't comment. 3:



TURRET SCENE <3

The actual scenes in the extended version weren't so bad, it was the quality of them. Every time one of those scenes started, there'd suddenly be hissing audio and everything would sound like it was recorded at a cinema. A few of them had decent audio, but the rest were shit. I'm guessing it was one of those released purely for money regardless of quality, rather than because it was actually _good._



Gibby said:


> But we all know that Aliens vs Predator was the worst of the franchise thing (unless we're talking about the old videogame). Predator 3 (or was it just called Predators?) wasn't too brilliant either.



FUCK AVP (except the first one on PC which was pretty neat)


----------



## Vega (Oct 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You people are fucking gross.



We love you too. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> You people are fucking gross.



But we're kidding.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Vega said:


> We love you too. <3 <3 <3 <3



<3 <3 




Sollux said:


> But we're kidding.



I pray that is the case : V


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Should =/= would.
> 
> The question isn't what WOULD we do, the question is what SHOULD we do? If a little green man came down from mars and landed in your garden, and you couldn't be sure if you should be scared or not (much like this alien) what would be the right thing to do? How would you approach the guy and his mates?


 


Roose Hurro said:


> Hard to say whether I'd invite them in for coffee/tea, or grab the shotgun... depends on how polite they act.



Offer it a cup of tea! (at about 2:10 if you can't be bothered to watch the whole thing)

[yt]bnxMd5e-lM0[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> FUCK AVP (except the first one on PC which was pretty neat)



Yeah, I loved that. The latest AVP game is a massive bag of shit, though. :[ It looked so fantastic, but URGHGHH. In the future, there's another game coming out which is restricted to the Aliens universe only, Aliens: Colonial Marines. It might rock, but knowing big games these days, it's likely to be a reskin of some other merely ok-but-overrated game out there, such as L4D.


----------



## Ley (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why is there a massive space at the bottom of your sig? It's xboxhueg D:



better?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> better?



There's still a big gap at the bottom for some reason. It might be the weird way it handles the centering.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I pray that is the case : V



You joined before me, you should know that by now. :u


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Read, you. >:[ The only feasible way of doing it is by leg-humping, getting very risky handjobs, or using something that technically is not the Xenomorph we know.
> 
> And christ, now I know why I used to stay away from the den. *Instead of talking about making first contact with an alien race, we talk about how we can have sex with them instead.*



I see no one has yet bothered to comment on my last post, or on the material in the link.  Shame...




SnowFox said:


> *Offer it a cup of tea!* (at about 2:10 if you can't be bothered to watch the whole thing)]



Heh... nice.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I see no one has yet bothered to comment on my last post, or on the material in the link.  Shame...



Only crazy people click your links, Roose

Relatively crazy, that is. I mean this is the Den after all.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> *Only crazy people click your links, Roose*
> 
> Relatively crazy, that is. I mean this is the Den after all.



So, I mention molecular handedness, and provide a link to information relevant to the subject of this thread and to the quote I quoted, and all I get is a line of excuse?  Shame...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh god. I watched that show once.

I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> FUCK AVP (except the first one on PC which was pretty neat)


The first AvP game by Rebellion doesn't hold up for shit anymore. It's alright, but nothing special. AvP2 by Monolith was fucking fantastic though, and should be the candidate when judging the AvP games. AvP3 (also by Rebellion) was mediocre at best  Didn't stop me from putting like 70 hours into the multiplayer, but it isn't that great of a game, and I only stomach it because I'm a fanboy of the series.

Also _Predators_ was a sweet movie.



			
				Gibby said:
			
		

> In the future, there's another game coming out which is restricted to  the Aliens universe only, Aliens: Colonial Marines. It might rock, but  knowing big games these days, it's likely to be a reskin of some other  merely ok-but-overrated game out there, such as L4D.


Well, the game is being made by Gearbox, so there is hope for it. They do pretty good work, discounting _Duke Nukem Forever_ which they didn't really do much with other than publish so they could own the rights to the series...

But, the videos I've seen of _Aliens: Colonial Marines_ haven't been that great. Actually, the game looks boring. I really hope those were just videos of a shitty demo and not the finished product, since I'm looking forward to the game...or was.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Conker said:


> The first AvP game by Rebellion doesn't hold up for shit ... AvP2 by Monolith was fucking fantastic ... _Predators_ was a sweet movie.



you are terrible :c


----------



## Conker (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> you are terrible :c


Your incorrect opinions make me sad :[


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

Conker said:


> Your incorrect opinions make me sad :[



...That's basically what I just posted, yes. Thank you for the translation.


----------



## Vega (Oct 29, 2011)

So when are we going to talk about the sexy Predators?  *:V*


----------



## Conker (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ...That's basically what I just posted, yes. Thank you for the translation.


I THINK THE SAME ABOUT YOU


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 30, 2011)

To lizard king with mature love


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6762355/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 30, 2011)

Relevant :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh my god what in the actual shit's going on?

I've created a monster.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 30, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Relevant :V



Didn't whatshisface from the original series bone funny-coloured aliens all the time?


----------



## DW_ (Oct 30, 2011)

what in the name of christ happened to this thread


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 30, 2011)

TheDW said:


> what in the name of christ happened to this thread



It got better with the time.


----------



## BearlyBen (Oct 30, 2011)

Vega said:


> I'd also tell them to take me with them.



Knowing our luck, This is what would happen:

Of course, I'd be standing right on top of that building too with a sign "Take me with you! I'm good at being a slave!"

[video=youtube;SRyoFgAhW4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRyoFgAhW4c[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Didn't whatshisface from the original series bone funny-coloured aliens all the time?


Yes, (Kirk) and so did this guy (Riker)
This is like the only time he didn't jump at the chance :V
This one time he totally banged an alien transgendered hermaphrodite, I'm not even making that up


----------



## Sar (Nov 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Man, we could have had a nice discussion about first contact with aliens, what we would do


Ask them if they would like a cup of tea.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2011)

If we all need reference to alien behavior,
I think Lloyd in Space or Invader ZIM is never out of the question.


----------



## Machine (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm willing to bet aliens will resemble whatever is found in Amnesia: the Dark Descent.


----------



## thewall (Nov 2, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> "I am admiral ZEX. Please do not be frightened. Unlike the rest of my species, I... enjoy humans."



Enjoy humans.  Are you referring to eating humans or sex with humans?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 2, 2011)

Moth said:


> I'm willing to bet aliens will resemble whatever is found in Amnesia: the Dark Descent.


I bet the look like The Silence O__O


----------



## DingosHalberd (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh god damn it greg, I'd only JUST got them out of my head >:


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 3, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I bet the look like The Silence O__O



My money is on the Colour Out of Space.


----------



## triage (Nov 5, 2011)

I figure that whatever aliens end up making contact with us will inevitably go "fuck this shit" upon learning of jersey shore


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 5, 2011)

They'd be glomped within 5 minutes from furry fangirls, obviously.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2011)

We know what happened with the conquistadores and native americans.
The same would happen to us.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 5, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> We know what happened with the conquistadores and native americans.
> The same would happen to us.



Smallpox?


----------



## Traven V (Nov 7, 2011)

The aliens will be Raeped X3 or vice versa, I dunno. Well if they are able to fly here they are much advanced, but for choosing this planet probably not that intelligent, unless they want to reap some resource (backards Avatar reference), but I'm pretty sure they would already know about it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Imagine if these aliens, knowing nothing else about the Earth, land their UFOs at Anthrocon? They'll think Earth is a land of animal-people.


----------



## boyohhowdy (Nov 8, 2011)

I think the only man capable of making the first contact with aliens was Mr. Rodgers.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 8, 2011)

boyohhowdy said:


> I think the only man capable of making the first contact with aliens was Mr. Rodgers.



Dare I ask why?


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 8, 2011)

If there were space cats, they would certainly try to conquer us, regardless of the furries. Only Mark Hamill and Biff from back to the future can save us now.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 9, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> If there were space cats, they would certainly try to conquer us, regardless of the furries. Only Mark Hamill and Biff from back to the future can save us now.



If space cats tried to conquer us, all we'd need to do is shine a laser on the moon and then they'd forget all about invading :V


----------



## boyohhowdy (Nov 9, 2011)

> _I think the only man capable of making the first contact with aliens was Mr. Rodgers._
> Dare I ask why?



really he's the only guy who could melt the hearts ofan alien race with kind words and compassion


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 9, 2011)

boyohhowdy said:


> really he's the only guy who could melt the hearts of an alien race with kind words and compassion



Iiiii'm not sure that would work out too well, especially with a felineoid race.  I'm more inclined to think Carl Sagan would make a better ambassador... but he's dead too.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Nov 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Should =/= would.
> 
> The question isn't what WOULD we do, the question is what SHOULD we do? If a little green stallion came down from mars and landed in your garden, and you couldn't be sure if you should be scared or not (much like this alien) what would be the right thing to do? How would you approach the guy and his mates?



i probably just be ''sup? what are you doing in my garden? you know it took me forever to plant those tomatoes cause i'm specially challenged when it comes to planting man.''


----------



## Vriska (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd give it an hour at the very least, but i'd expect the government to take them in to captivity for experiments or something.
... I mean, what?


----------

